

US Republicans' belief in evolution plummets, poll reveals - kapilkale
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/republicans-belief-in-evolution-plummets-poll-reveals/

======
cnahr
More surprising to me is that a stable third of Democrats and independents
don't believe in evolution, either.

